# MLCS discount coupon



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

see gif file below

This is a Win Win thing, Free shipping and 10 % Off that's hard to beat,,,,code C06 good until 09/30/2010

======


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks, BJ! Have you already used it yourself, in case they shut it down from overuse? I'd hate to see you lose out due to your own generousity.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

too bad you cant print those out like the coupons frm harbor freight.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Levon

No need to print it out just put in the code number in at check out time on the web site 

=



levon said:


> too bad you cant print those out like the coupons frm harbor freight.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

It's a wild card coupon, they put the same one in all the boxes they ship out... this time of the year..

======



BigJimAK said:


> Thanks, BJ! Have you already used it yourself, in case they shut it down from overuse? I'd hate to see you lose out due to your own generousity.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

k..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

I'm a cheap old SOB and use the code numbers all year long,, CO1 to CO11, sometimes they work and sometimes they don't but it worth a try all the time..

But when it's in black and white you know for sure the code will work 

=========



BigJimAK said:


> k..


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Yea.. and if I have a problem using it, BJ, I can email in the picture and complain. I wonder if they'd get suspicious if a dozen of us all email in the same snapshot? <g>


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

it worked for me.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

hahahhahahaha I think the guy in the shipping dept. has a pad of them or a small box of them, "one for you and one for you now put some tape on your box and out the door with you.."  I'm almost sure they are pushing for more sales with them..
not so much as a thank you, just slow at MLCS..  I did ask at one time and they said "we stopped putting them in the shipments and now just do it in for the holidays (hahaha) ,all the kids going back to school and taking all the spare money, not much left for the big boy toys.. hahahahah..

=========




BigJimAK said:


> Yea.. and if I have a problem using it, BJ, I can email in the picture and complain. I wonder if they'd get suspicious if a dozen of us all email in the same snapshot? <g>


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Just in time for the motorized router lift.

thanks BJ


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome DougO

Let me know when you get one I also have been thinking about that one..

MLCS PowerLift Motorized Router Lift

See video on the web page for more info on the lift 

=====


DougO said:


> Just in time for the motorized router lift.
> 
> thanks BJ


----------

